# Daylight Savings: Turn back those Timers



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

One of those chores you got to do if you have timers for your aquariums. Definataely stinks if you have multiple timers. :rain:

So, don't forget to adjust the time to reflect the fall back hour. I think we gain an exta hour, so enjoy it and spend it playing with your planted aquariums!

-John N.


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

I just bought one- it actually has a daylight savings time function! Just press a couple buttons and the time moves ahead or back by an hour. Has two outlets too 
https://www.rona.ca/webapp/wcs/stor...822,49599,48851,50014,49603,50011,50015,50013


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks, John. I actually just leave it alone...especially thinking about the tropics having a relatively stable light period year round. Changing light schedules is for us, not the fish/plants


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

turbomkt said:


> Thanks, John. I actually just leave it alone...especially thinking about the tropics having a relatively stable light period year round. Changing light schedules is for us, not the fish/plants


Good point. =) I actually need to get one or two more timers for everything. Lights, Co2...blah.


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

*Fall back*

Hey, thanks for wakening me. First year with a timer and I hadn't thought of it. Busy adjusting all the other time instruments. Kitchen alone has 4.
Cheers and thanks.
Vic


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, those timers.... We have almost all atomic clocks in the house, but changing all of the timers takes a while.
I've considered leaving the time the same, but I have them set up for the lights to be on when it's most convenient for me to be around to see them.... Selfish, I know...


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

For me it is the difference between fish going to bed at 9pm or 10pm.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I must had my head screwed on backwards this morning. Must be because of the time change. But I went around and moved the clocks forward instead of backwards. 

Just spend the last 45 minutes going around the house to change the clocks and timers again. I think I got it right this time. One hour..I mean two hours (for me) clocked back. :-k

-John N.


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

the time change shouldn't really matter, unless you just want it to come on/go off at a specific time. The fact that the light will be on for 10 hrs, 12 hrs, or whatever, won't change. For me, it was a matter of the lights coming on around 11am and going off at 11pm (I like to watch it until late) versus 10am-10pm.


----------

